# Interval International 'Certificates'



## zjhasan1976 (Feb 26, 2018)

Hello all:

I logged into my II account recently and saw that I had a certificate from them to use at certain resorts between now and the end of June.

I was wondering if people have used the certificates and what their experiences were? It almost seems like i have to deposit points to use the certificates.  Is that true?  Also, is there a fee or cost associated with using the certificates?  Does II issue one certificate a year or do they issue more?


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 26, 2018)

The certificate is like a free deposit - in other words you don't have to deposit a week to use it.  However, you do have to _pay the exchange fee.  _

If you click through it as if you were going to make an exchange, it will show the fee to you.  Don't worry, you can't accidentally make an exchange without putting in your CC number.

II uses the certificates to unload extra last-minute inventory.  You have to be flexible about traveling in the near future, and about where you will go.  You seldom see the top resorts.

These are issued randomly - I suspect they are issued when their pool of unwanted inventory gets too large.


----------



## Travel1 (Feb 26, 2018)

How did you get your certificate?  Did you deposit a timeshare unit with them earlier or did you get one just for belonging to II?


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 26, 2018)

These certificates are regularly deposited in the accounts of II members.  Sometimes it is part of a special offer, but most of the time it happens when II gets a lot of last minute inventory that they want to get rid of.  They can only be used for specific exchanges - mostly last minute exchanges for resorts with more supply than demand.  If you click on the certificate a chart will come up that you use to find availability.


----------



## Travel1 (Feb 26, 2018)

Thanks for the update and good information to know.  I just joined II a few weeks ago, so hopefully I will receive one too in the future while I have my membership.


----------



## PamMo (Feb 26, 2018)

If you join TUG, you'll be able to read the thread in the Sightings Forum (members only access) that is regularly updated with II exchanges available using Accommodations Certificates. If your travel plans are flexible, you can get some GREAT deals using those AC's!

I've got three AC's in my account right now. One from purchasing a Getaway,  one from making an exchange, and one randomly "gifted" from Interval. Sometimes I can use them, sometimes I can't.


----------



## tschwa2 (Feb 26, 2018)

It isn't actually an exchange fee, its a redemption fee to use the certificate.  The redemption fee and booking rules vary by certificate.  Some are a flat rate regardless of unit size you select and others base the fee on the size of the unit you select.  I think they average around $299.  Sometimes they don't save you anything over the getaway rental fees especially if you have platinum account.


----------



## NJDave (Feb 27, 2018)

PamMo said:


> If you join TUG, you'll be able to read the thread in the Sightings Forum (members only access) that is regularly updated with II exchanges available using Accommodations Certificates. If your travel plans are flexible, you can get some GREAT deals using those AC's!
> 
> I've got three AC's in my account right now. One from purchasing a Getaway,  one from making an exchange, and one randomly "gifted" from Interval. Sometimes I can use them, sometimes I can't.




Do you see any difference between the 3 AC's?  I have two corporate accounts (Starwood and Marriott) that I rarely use for trades but still receive the AC's.  I guess they are the "gifted" AC's  They are generally very limited and appear to be identical.  No extra preference for Starwood or Marriott.


----------



## PamMo (Feb 27, 2018)

NJDave said:


> Do you see any difference between the 3 AC's?



Apparently, Interval wants you to spend time looking around. I did a quick test with my three AC's (with a Marriott pre-DC, non-mandatory Starwood SDO, and a Maui independent enrolled in one account) and drilled down to April in South Baja. One AC showed 3 resorts, one showed 4 resorts, and one showed 5 resorts!

I just checked my Vistana corporate account, and have three more AC's there. If we didn't make plans 2 years out, I could put some of these to good use!


----------



## Travel1 (Feb 27, 2018)

Pamco:  How long after you purchased a Getaway or did an exchange did it take for you to get a AC?

I just joined II about a month ago and have already purchased a Getaway and a Flexchange.  Did you receive the AC after you completed your trips or after you purchased them, and how long after you purchased or completed the trip did they normally appear?  Also, how did they notify you that you received an AC?

Thanks


----------



## PamMo (Feb 27, 2018)

They are given as limited time "special offers".  At times, lI offers AC's for all kinds of activity - deposit your week, make an exchange, buy a Getaway, extend your membership, etc. The AC  shows up in your account within a couple of days of the transaction. Other AC's are randomly dropped into your account. You have to be a bit of a puzzle master to figure out if it makes sense to use an AC or buy a Getaway. ALWAYS double check!


----------



## Travel1 (Feb 27, 2018)

Thanks for the quick response...hopefully they will surprise me with a few in the future.


----------



## zjhasan1976 (Feb 28, 2018)

Thank you all for responding.  Just as a followup, I did some quick look ups on available properties and it looks like the redemption fee is about $275 USD for a two bedroom resort.


----------



## rubeushagrid (Jun 19, 2019)

Can I use the AC to book a week for my brother?

Thanks In Advance.


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 19, 2019)

Yes - but you have to pay for a guest certificate.


----------



## Ken555 (Jun 19, 2019)

DeniseM said:


> Yes - but you have to pay for a guest certificate.



Guest cert fees are waived for platinum members. It doesn’t take much to justify the upgrade cost.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

